# Experienced Morel Hunters, i have a question



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

here in st charles/st louis county we've had a week or so of temps in the 80's without too much rain. Now the temps have dipped back down to 50's and 60's with plenty of rain. 

is it possible the morels could come back for a week or so if the soil temps get where they need to be? or did the heat pretty much end the season?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SM, since it seems most have abandoned the Mo. page I'll help you out. I would not bother looking unless you just enjoy hiking. What is up is up, as we like to say. You might still have a shot in a deep valley on a north slope at picking some descent ones. but I imagine the vegetation is really thick by now your way. But who knows? Morels do weird things. Personally I'll be in Iowa for this weekend if that tells you anything, and I live farther north than you.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

thank ya sir!


----------

